# Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot



## strizi (20. September 2005)

Bis jetzt hab ich immer nur Karpfen gefangen, die ich in einem Netz, dass ich am Ufer befestigt habe, bis zum Verlassen des Teiches lebend gehalten habe. Die Größe war max. 60cm. 
Da ich jetzt auch auf Raubfische gehe (Hecht, Zander), und die ja etwas größer sind, würde mich interessieren, wie ich das mache. 
1. Kann ich die auch einfach in ein Netz geben, oder können die das Netz durchbeissen (man soll ja Stahlvorfach beim Hecht verwenden)? 
2. Wie ist das wenn ich in das gleiche Netz zB einen Karpfen und einen Hecht gebe, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das gut verträgt? 
3. Wie schaut das aus, wenn ich mit einem Boot unterwegs bin. Soll ich da auch ein Netz außen an das Boot befestigen, in dem ich die Fische halte?

Oder soll ich anstatt des Netzes einen Setzkescher verwenden?


----------



## Hecht96 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

Hallo Strizi
In ein Netz würde ich die Fische nicht stecken.Am besten du nimmst den Fisch aus und wickelst ihn dann in ein nasses Tuch.Dann mußt du den Fisch in den Schatten legen.
So aufbewahrt kannst du schon ein paar Stunden weiterfischen.
Karpfen und Hecht zusammen hältern ist verboten(Kammmschuppen beim Hecht).
Der Karpfen würde Verletzungen an der Schleimhaut davontragen.
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein bisschen weiterhelfen.
Dickes Petri
Hecht96


----------



## EgoZocker (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

Ähm, hat der Hecht nicht Rundschuppen? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat


----------



## Christian D (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

Abgesehen, das es verboten ist, Fische auf diese Weise zu hältern.....

Wenn du den Fisch mitnehmen willst, dann töte ihn bitte sofort. Eventuell sofort kehlen oder ausnehmen und dann in einem feuchten Tuch (durch Verdunstung entsteht der Kühleffekt) lagern.


----------



## strizi (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

Das man Hecht und Karpfen nicht in ein Netz geben darf, war mir eigentlich klar!

Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe, ist das das hältern verboten sein soll. Bei einem Teich an dem ich fische müssen lau Fischerordnung die Fische sogar sollange beim Fischer lebend verbleiben, bis er das Gewässer verläßt!

Was haltet ihr von einem oer zwei Setzkescher. Für Karpfen bzw. Hecht? Was ist da empfehlenswert?


----------



## Hecht96 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

Hallo EgoZocker du hast natürlich Recht mit der Schuppenform,sorry.
Aber zusammen hältern darf man Karpfen und Hecht trotzdem nicht.
Ich habe es so aufgefasst,als sollten sie zusammen gehältert werden.
Einen Hecht würde ich nicht im Netz aufbewahren.Weidgerecht töten
und in feuchtes Tuch wickeln,wie oben schon beschrieben.
Grüße Hecht96


----------



## detlefb (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*



			
				Christian D schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen, das es verboten ist, Fische auf diese Weise zu hältern.....
> 
> Wenn du den Fisch mitnehmen willst, dann töte ihn bitte sofort. Eventuell sofort kehlen oder ausnehmen und dann in einem feuchten Tuch (durch Verdunstung entsteht der Kühleffekt) lagern.



Hmm..... könnte es sein das der User Strizi garnicht in Deutschland lebt???
Andere Länder haben andere Sitten / Gesetze. :m


----------



## Hechthunter21 (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*



			
				strizi schrieb:
			
		

> Das man Hecht und Karpfen nicht in ein Netz geben darf, war mir eigentlich klar!
> 
> Was ich aber nicht ganz verstehe, ist das das hältern verboten sein soll. Bei einem Teich an dem ich fische müssen lau Fischerordnung die Fische sogar sollange beim Fischer lebend verbleiben, bis er das Gewässer verläßt!
> 
> Was haltet ihr von einem oer zwei Setzkescher. Für Karpfen bzw. Hecht? Was ist da empfehlenswert?



|wavey:Hallo erstmal ...

zu 1:warum klar!?|kopfkrat
In einem Großen Industrieunternehmen sind auch verschied.Glaubensrichtungen/Politische Richtungen etc. am Arbeiten!
Und bei AB Treffen o.ä.
finden sich auch Teilnehmer aus aller Welt ein etc. ohne sich anzuschreien oder an zumachen...!:g

zu 2:
diese ART der Fischerreiordnung ist mir VÖLLIG unbekannt #c
Evtl.kannst du diese ja mal hier veröffentlichen...!?
es sei denn diese findet Anwendung für einen Berufsfischer...im Ausland!

zu 3:
nun wenn du denn gefangen Fisch eh dem Entwässer entnehmen/verwerten  willst...
dann Töte ihn bitte Waidgerecht ab & schlag ihn in die Tageszeitung ein (dicht)dann bleibt er dir erhalten & frisch selbst im Sommer...!


----------



## basswalt (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

wenn man keinen geigneten fischkasten hat auf dem boot bevorzuge ich auch töten und kühlen.


----------



## Stokker (20. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

Zu diesem Zweck habe ich immer frische weisse Lappen dabei, in die ich den Fisch einwickel und dann schön feucht halte. So hält er es lange aus.....


----------



## strizi (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

Ja, ich bin aus Österreich. (andere Länder, andere Sitten!)

Wie schon geschrieben, an einem Teich ist es sogar Pflicht, gefangene massige Fische, lebend, bis zum Verlassen des Teiches, zu hältern.

Bei zwei weiteren Teichen hab ich mich bereits erkundigt. Dort ist es egal. Man kann die gefangenen Fische gleich abschlagen, bzw. man kann sie auch in einen Setzkescher oder in ein Netz geben und lebend behalten, bis man den Teich verlässt. 

Weiters will ich noch ausdrücklich erwähnen, dass ich die Fische natürlich möglichst Streßfrei und Schonend behandeln will und das dieser Punkt auch ausdrücklich in der österreichischen Fischereiordnung verankert ist!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*



> schlag ihn in die Tageszeitung ein (dicht)


Würde ich abraten da je nach Qualität des Druckes und der verwendeten Farbe diese auf/in den Fisch übergehen kann.
Lieber die Variante mit nassem Tuch benutzen!


----------



## Angler77 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

also bin ich dumm oder so was ? ? ?

Das finde ich ja voll sinnlos das es pflicht ist die fische stunde lang zu hältern und evtl. 
das ist doch nur purer stress ........ 

kann ma jemand mir sagen was das bringt ? ? ?

Und kommt nich damit dann kann der angeler sich denn größten und besten aussuchen das macht kein sinn als gesetz !


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde ich abraten da je nach Qualität des Druckes und der verwendeten Farbe diese auf/in den Fisch übergehen kann.
> Lieber die Variante mit nassem Tuch benutzen!



|kopfkratOki DOKI 
Thomas...#h
hätte erwähnen sollen das ich die RE.FOS des Tages die dann später zum Räuchern anstehen nicht mit der Haut  verzehre...:m!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*

Bescheid, trotzdem Tuch besser, man weiss ja nicht wie weit das Zeug eindringt)


----------



## Gunnar. (22. September 2005)

*AW: Aufbewahrung von großen gefangenen Fischen am Boot*



			
				Angler77 schrieb:
			
		

> Und kommt nich damit dann kann der angeler sich denn größten und besten aussuchen das macht kein sinn als gesetz !


 
Nich alle Gesetze in Deutschland machen Sinn.Und schon garnicht wenns um angeln geht.


----------

